# Motorcontrol cabinet



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Building the largest cabinet I've done to date. It's going into the third car wash I will being wiring starting next week. After having a local control company build the first two, we decided to build in house and pay the control company to list it for us. 

I'll post some more pics has I move along. 

Thoughts?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've done a ton of these. Easy work, though a bit boring at times. 

Having a control cabinet company UL list it is going to be a bit spendy though. 

Very few of the ones I build are listed.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Is that 6" panduit? I'd love it if every cabinet I worked in had that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

micromind said:


> I've done a ton of these. Easy work, though a bit boring at times.
> 
> Having a control cabinet company UL list it is going to be a bit spendy though.
> 
> Very few of the ones I build are listed.



New construction from the ground up so the inspector will be looking for it. Plus we are good buds with the control company, it's a small town. 

The last two ahjs have let me get away without local disconnects at the motors in the equipment tunnel but this one is not very flexible at all. Rather annoying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Is that 6" panduit? I'd love it if every cabinet I worked in had that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yessir 6x4. Probably way over kill but why the heck not, I'm the poor smuck that has to service the wash when she breaks and it's always during rush so no shutting it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> Yessir 6x4. Probably way over kill but why the heck not, I'm the poor smuck that has to service the wash when she breaks and it's always during rush so no shutting it down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found that it's pretty much not possible to oversize the Panduit.........lol.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Who's cabinet is that? Rittal?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Make sure to put a grace port and a laptop stand on the outside of one of the doors 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

triden said:


> Who's cabinet is that? Rittal?


Rocket express



ponyboy said:


> Make sure to put a grace port and a laptop stand on the outside of one of the doors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Nah no Plc, the controller is a old school relay Card stack, that is connected to a desktop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

ponyboy said:


> Make sure to put a grace port and a laptop stand on the outside of one of the doors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just a FYI. Access ports now generally have to be lockable, for security reasons. I usually spec a lockable drop tray, and mount an ethernet port in the back of it. If it's an AC panel, I'll put in a convenience outlet also.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the tunnel controller. It's coded specifically to work with each site and with only the owners computers. It's sorta a pain to work with but setup is easy. Everything is started and stopped off of the conveyors travel after and electric eye measures each car. Simple enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Did your buddies allow you to use their drawings to build with?
Or did you copy from the two previous ones?

Looks like you got ac in your shop? That would make for a nice few day job in the cool air with music for sure.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Did your buddies allow you to use their drawings to build with?
> Or did you copy from the two previous ones?
> 
> Looks like you got ac in your shop? That would make for a nice few day job in the cool air with music for sure.



Nah no drawings, I've done two of these washes and service them. I have a set in my head. Lol. Also I have the others for reference. No ac but at least I have music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

What about drawings for the next guy fixing it?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

triden said:


> What about drawings for the next guy fixing it?



There will be one for the cabinet plus site redlines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> Nah no drawings, I've done two of these washes and service them. I have a set in my head. Lol. Also I have the others for reference. No ac but at least I have music.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your just joking right?
You don't work from a print and check off each wire after you put a number on each end and terminate?
Then tuck the drawing neatly into the door for the next guy?

I used to work with guys that would say "we will make the print when we are done". :whistling2::no: They were installers, not electricians.
No disrespect. I'm just surprised to hear you say that.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Your just joking right?
> You don't work from a print and check off each wire after you put a number on each end and terminate?
> Then tuck the drawing neatly into the door for the next guy?
> 
> ...



I was speaking as to your question about prints to build off of, in a few weeks when they finalize all the equipment I will receive a process description for the control side. Right now I'm working from a bid equipment list subject to change but that's the nice thing about the Siemens Sirius starters, they snap right to the bases. The wash equipment is always sorta fly by the seat of the pants, unless it's bolted down it may change before opening day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Should have left the covers off. I have six more 30hp starters to go(when they show) and the main power dist blocks but they are out of factory stock and the factory was closed Friday so who knows when they show. If they don't hustle up I'm going to be finishing it on site, it's going into a concrete tilt up and there's only 2.5" of vertical clearance through two door ways so we are craning it in before the lid goes on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> I was speaking as to your question about prints to build off of, in a few weeks when they finalize all the equipment I will receive a process description for the control side. Right now I'm working from a bid equipment list subject to change but that's the nice thing about the Siemens Sirius starters, they snap right to the bases. The wash equipment is always sorta fly by the seat of the pants, unless it's bolted down it may change before opening day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tates1882 said:


> Should have left the covers off. I have six more 30hp starters to go(when they show) and the main power dist blocks but they are out of factory stock and the factory was closed Friday so who knows when they show. If they don't hustle up I'm going to be finishing it on site, it's going into a concrete tilt up and there's only 2.5" of vertical clearance through two door ways so we are craning it in before the lid goes on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can wire this cabinet from memory, I need to know your secret!


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Another day in the books. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I see the control transformer, but why the other ?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

dronai said:


> I see the control transformer, but why the other ?



The equipment has a mix of 120vac and 24vac. 24v for the wet side stuff and 120 for the equipment tunnel, starters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

Blue terminals but no blue duct? Not I-S then I assume.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

bjjohns said:


> Blue terminals but no blue duct? Not I-S then I assume.



Nah no is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

A little update. Received a rather large change order mid way through but now all I'm waiting for is the process description so I can finish the control side


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Someone else do the control wiring?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You put lights in that?

I hate working in big cabinets that are black holes.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Someone else do the control wiring?



Nah, I will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> You put lights in that?
> 
> I hate working in big cabinets that are black holes.



Not yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

120v control done


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I usually horseshoe my holding loops and inputs. Doesn't look as nice but the stuff I work on is prone to constant change and revision


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I usually horseshoe my holding loops and inputs. Doesn't look as nice but the stuff I work on is prone to constant change and revision Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 this is the third wash I've done, the first with abb starters, averages 800 start stop cycles per day and we were back replacing them within the first year. The second one we used Siemens Sirius, they average 650 cycles per day and it's been 2.5 years and we've only lost one starter. Not to worried about the way I did it but if the abb cabinet wasn't horseshoed I would probably pull my hairs out.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

tates1882 said:


> this is the third wash I've done, the first with abb starters, averages 800 start stop cycles per day and we were back replacing them within the first year. The second one we used Siemens Sirius, they average 650 cycles per day and it's been 2.5 years and we've only lost one starter. Not to worried about the way I did it but if the abb cabinet wasn't horseshoed I would probably pull my hairs out.



Do you oversize your starters at all to get a little longer life out of them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Do you oversize your starters at all to get a little longer life out of them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yup one size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

